# Such a shame. To make matters worse I've never seen one in our area.



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 15, 2017)

I saw this beautiful bird dead in our lawn today. It didn't have a mark on it. At first glance I thought it was a baby Cardinal but never saw one with yellow tipped tail feathers. Researching it on line it seems to be a Ceder Waxwing. I have never seen one in my whole life. Such a pretty little thing. They say they have a nice whistle also. They also like fruit and berries and like to catch insects by rivers. It is to early for fruit around here. A few farm stands have strawberries but that is a few miles away. We have a pond nearby but no rivers. It made me sad.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 15, 2017)

Oh the poor thing. I wish you could have spotted it alive, Ruth.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 15, 2017)

Cedar Waxwings.  One of my favorite birds.  If you see them in an crab apple tree as a flock they pass the apples from one to another.

At our golf course they would fly across a small lake in front of the tee and then fly back all the while catching insects.

And they would come back every year.


----------

